#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  My fishpond and Flowers

## FarangRed

Well it's Sunday afternoon and it's pissing down so I thought I post a few photo's of my fish pond I'm really please with it how it's turned out cause I'm no expert on keeping fish or the garden.



The plant with Orange flowers I dont know what it is called but I find in the garden about 6 month ago looking dead and buired so I repoted it and thought I'll put in the pond I thought it looks really good.

----------


## FarangRed



----------


## FarangRed

It's growing like mad but I wish the wind and rain would stop keeps blowing all the flowers off

----------


## FarangRed



----------


## FarangRed



----------


## FarangRed



----------


## FarangRed



----------


## FarangRed

I'm no good at photography also but I've got it sorted really I took them at the wrong time of the day i can see what I did wrong, early in the morning there is no light on the pond and also at 7am when I usually feed them they all waiting.

I have many fish in there a Stingray fresh water kind some I dont even know

----------


## hillbilly

Mother Nature knows what she is doing. The flowers will come back. Have to say your garden is looking good!  :Smile:

----------


## Perota

Nice garden.

And the pictures are ok, much better than I can do anyway ...

----------


## FarangRed

Cheers, the pond has been there about 5 years from the previous owners and the plants in the corners were the only ones there I put the rest in also to stop them birds coming down, all I had was a load of frogs believe it or not I don't get them no more

----------


## FarangRed

> Nice garden.
> 
> And the pictures are ok, much better than I can do anyway ...


Thanks

----------


## Thep den

Looks very lush. Have you thought about a few koi carp to add a little colour.

----------


## The Muffinman

Looks like you got yourself a nice place there FR, pool n all.

----------


## FarangRed

I'm not sure if they could live together now I've got some kind of cat fish in there and it's huge and nasty

Also have 3 arowana fish and they bite

----------


## FarangRed

> Looks like you got yourself a nice place there FR, pool n all.


Thanks for 18 months I have been renovating it

----------


## Mr Lick

I've had catfish and koi living quite peacefully together for the past 6 years. Small koi are quite inexpensive to purchase but i think the Arowana may see them as a food source so maybe not a good idea. Also Arawona are quite partial to frogs so possibly that is the reason why they are no longer around.

Nice looking pond FR, well done  :Smile:

----------


## Bangyai

> Originally Posted by The Muffinman
> 
> 
> Looks like you got yourself a nice place there FR, pool n all.
> 
> 
> Thanks for 18 months I have been renovating it


You've done a good job by the look of it. Nout wrong with the pictures either. :Smile:

----------


## mellow

Beautiful.

----------


## tsicar

beautiful pond.
don't know the scientific name for the plant with the orange flowers, but i have always known them as kanna (canna?)
available in all shades from yellows to bright magenta, with mixtures and stripes etc.
yours has the varigated leaf, but many just plain green.
i had 4 different colours and they will grow and thrive almost anywhere, from hard dry soil to wet clay
they will grow submerged, and you can break pieces off the bulbs and propogate them very easily.
congrats on a fantastic, natural looking pond- an asset to any home or garden (and a wonderfull, peacefull place to sit and get pissed and just let the stress go away and the world go by!)

----------


## FarangRed

[quote=Mr Lick;1546717]I've had catfish and koi living quite peacefully together for the past 6 years. Small koi are quite inexpensive to purchase but i think the Arowana may see them as a food source so maybe not a good idea. Also Arawona are quite partial to frogs so possibly that is the reason why they are no longer around.

Nice looking pond FR, well done  :Smile: [/quot

----------


## FarangRed

> beautiful pond.
> don't know the scientific name for the plant with the orange flowers, but i have always known them as kanna (canna?)
> available in all shades from yellows to bright magenta, with mixtures and stripes etc.
> yours has the varigated leaf, but many just plain green.
> i had 4 different colours and they will grow and thrive almost anywhere, from hard dry soil to wet clay
> they will grow submerged, and you can break pieces off the bulbs and propogate them very easily.
> congrats on a fantastic, natural looking pond- an asset to any home or garden (and a wonderfull, peacefull place to sit and get pissed and just let the stress go away and the world go by!)


Thats exactly what I do in the morning at 6am everybody can fuk off I feed the fish have a ciggy and a coffee and a swim

Yeah but here no i never see flower like that until I put in the pond

----------


## FarangRed

> beautiful pond.
> don't know the scientific name for the plant with the orange flowers, but i have always known them as kanna (canna?)
> available in all shades from yellows to bright magenta, with mixtures and stripes etc.
> yours has the varigated leaf, but many just plain green.
> i had 4 different colours and they will grow and thrive almost anywhere, from hard dry soil to wet clay
> they will grow submerged, and you can break pieces off the bulbs and propogate them very easily.
> congrats on a fantastic, natural looking pond- an asset to any home or garden (and a wonderfull, peacefull place to sit and get pissed and just let the stress go away and the world go by!)


Hey thanks, that's what we do every night and also that's the the way I drive my truck in the garage all the time

----------


## FarangRed



----------


## FarangRed

Does that not look good^I am proud of that the colours and everything believe me I know nothing about gardens but I sit there everyday and watch the fish and tonight I have a few red wines but who cares, with my wife bye the way

----------


## tsicar

> Does that not look good^I am proud of that the colours and everything believe me I know nothing about gardens but I sit there everyday and watch the fish and tonight I have a few red wines but who cares, with my wife bye the way


your house looks great, too
- but with a pond like that i could live in a tent and still be content!
congrats.


...mind you don't drive the pickup into the pond- diesel is not good for fish or plants!

----------


## Bettyboo

Yes, nice looking place, plenty of shade, nice fish and plants for your karma (or something like that); ahhhhhhhhhhh.

----------


## CalEden

Does the BBQ over by the truck ever get used. A little BBQ by the pond/garden and a few cold beverages would be a relaxing evening.

----------


## bobo746

very nice mate looks like a good spot to chill out with a couple coldies.

----------


## FarangRed

> Does the BBQ over by the truck ever get used. A little BBQ by the pond/garden and a few cold beverages would be a relaxing evening.


Yeah sure get used often I only put there because of the rain

----------


## FarangRed

have a little fridge just around the corner for beers only

----------


## bobo746

good man always thinking.

----------


## FarangRed

To be honest I've got 2 beer fridges so you don't have to walk to far to get a beer, Mrs FR dont have to I should have said bless her

----------


## bobo746

> Mrs FR dont have to I should have said bless her


happy wife happy life

----------


## FarangRed

At 6-30 am this plant is thriving must be all fish shit

----------


## FarangRed

I think something wrong with this one at the moment

----------


## FarangRed

I got all 3 of them together this morning waiting for me to feed them.

----------


## FarangRed



----------


## FarangRed

This the bully in there dont think I can put Koi together

----------


## FarangRed



----------


## terry57

Nice story mate, looks like you got it all happening there.

Good luck with it.  cheers

----------


## boes

Very nice pond. You just gave me some inspiration there.
What about fertilizers for the plants ? Wont it kill the fishes ?

----------


## classic-chassis

Nice RTC ( red tailed cat) and silver aro!
I wouldn't add any small fish, the RTC will eat them. They eat everything!!

----------


## tsicar

> Very nice pond. You just gave me some inspiration there.
> What about fertilizers for the plants ? Wont it kill the fishes ?


in the right quantities, it won't
but in a well balanced pond such as this seems to be, it is totally unnesecesary and would probably result in algal growth
the fish produce nitrites, the aerobic bacteria process them into nitrates. the plants use the nitrates for growth and keep the water clean, and the pond becomes a mini eco-system of its own, all in balance- never needs draining or cleaning.
 perfect.

----------


## FarangRed

> Nice RTC ( red tailed cat) and silver aro!
> I wouldn't add any small fish, the RTC will eat them. They eat everything!!


Thats what it's called RTC thanks for that

----------


## CalEden

I think if you got larger Koi it would not be a problem being dinner. You can teach Koi to eat out of your hand. FR does your pond have a filtering system? The depth of your pond looks to be very shallow. Do you have a predator problem (birds/animals). Thanks for the photos, enjoyed!

----------


## FarangRed

^You can also get them Arowana's jumping for food they are really lively in the mornings.

I have the Bio filter you can just see it on one photo seems to work well every week clean the filter cloth it is only shallow nothing I can do it was already there, it still about 60cm deep.

Yeah we used to have them birds coming down that was one reason I put more plants in there is difficult now also have the palm trees hanging over, I used to see one come into the garden every morning about 6am not see any for a while maybe migrated with the bad weather.

I'm sure we have the odd snake go by, but do snakes eat fish? I have seen snakes in other fish ponds

----------


## thaimat

Lovely pond garden, thanks for the posts.  Have you thought about adding Duckweed for the fish to eat?  Called "Nam Kai" here, (Issan and Lao people collect it, "bok-bok it into powder to eat), easily found in most fresh slow or non-moving bodies of water.  20-40% protein, same as the fish food you buy.  Duckweed can double every 24 hours, so it takes a bit of attention at first, till you figure out how much the fish will eat which will leave enough Duckweed to continually grow.  Do try to get it from cleaner water sources so you don't mess up your water chemistry.  Also, if you add a bit of water hyacinth, it filters and cleans water better than almost any plant.  But again, a prolific grower.




> ^You can also get them Arowana's jumping for food they are really lively in the mornings.
> 
> I have the Bio filter you can just see it on one photo seems to work well every week clean the filter cloth it is only shallow nothing I can do it was already there, it still about 60cm deep.
> 
> Yeah we used to have them birds coming down that was one reason I put more plants in there is difficult now also have the palm trees hanging over, I used to see one come into the garden every morning about 6am not see any for a while maybe migrated with the bad weather.
> 
> I'm sure we have the odd snake go by, but do snakes eat fish? I have seen snakes in other fish ponds

----------


## FarangRed

Thanks for the compliments guys, Thanks for the info Thaimat I'll look into that them water hyacinth would look quite nice.

My mate gave me a book on Asian Arowanna's it seems like they need plenty of protein it says crickets and cockroaches but I'll try that plant

----------


## FarangRed

I've just googled that duckweed I know what it is now ponds get over run with that.

----------


## FarangRed

*The water hyacinth is a beautiful, delicate-looking  little plant.*
 Prized as  an ornament, it sports six-petaled flowers  ranging from  lovely purplish-blue, to lavender, to pink.  You can find it floating on  the surface of ponds in warm climates  around
the world.
 The water hyacinth is also one of the most productive  plants on  earth; it reproductive rates astonishes botanists and ecologists.  Although a single plant can
produce as many as 5,000 seeds, the method is prefers for colonizing in a  new
area is to grow by doubling itself, sending out short runner stems that  become
“daughter plants”.
*If a pond’s  surface is fairly still and disturbed,* 
*the water hyacinth may cover the entire pond in thirty  days.* *On the  first day,* you won’t even notice it. In  fact, for the first few weeks  you will have to search very hard to find  it. On day 15, it will cover perhaps a single square foot of the pond’s   surface…a
barely significant dollop of color dotting the expanse of green.
 On the  *twentieth day* (2/3 of the way to the end of the month),
 you may  happen to notice a dense little path of floating foliage,
 about the  size of a small mattress.
 On *day 29* ,  one-half of the pond’s surface will be open water and one half will be  full of flowers.
 On *day 30*,  the entire pond will be covered by a blanket of hyacinth.

----------


## thaimat

> I've just googled that duckweed I know what it is now ponds get over run with that.


Ponds can get over run.  What you do is get your duckweed somewhere, put it in a wide,  mouth plastic container, shallow depth is fine.  You can simply let it grow in the separate container, and feed it to the fish yourself, or determine how much the fish will eat, and keep a bit more than that growing in the pond, so the fish will keep it culled themselves.

----------


## thaimat

> *The water hyacinth is a beautiful, delicate-looking  little plant.*
>  Prized as  an ornament, it sports six-petaled flowers  ranging from  lovely purplish-blue, to lavender, to pink.  You can find it floating on  the surface of ponds in warm climates  around
> the world.
>  The water hyacinth is also one of the most productive  plants on  earth; it reproductive rates astonishes botanists and ecologists.  Although a single plant can
> produce as many as 5,000 seeds, the method is prefers for colonizing in a  new
> area is to grow by doubling itself, sending out short runner stems that  become
> “daughter plants”.
> *If a pond’s  surface is fairly still and disturbed,* 
> *the water hyacinth may cover the entire pond in thirty  days.* *On the  first day,* you won’t even notice it. In  fact, for the first few weeks  you will have to search very hard to find  it. On day 15, it will cover perhaps a single square foot of the pond’s   surface…a
> ...


Because water hyacinth is so prolific, you will have to cull it once it grows to the amount you want.  You simply pull out the extra every few weeks, put it in your compost pile.  It makes excellent compost, full of nutrients.  If you also put in some flower pots filled with coconut fiber, (coir), then redirect your pump from your biofilters to your coir filled pots, the plants you grow in the pots, and the water hyacinth will clean your water better than your biofilter.  Almost any flower,  herb, or even vegetable will grow in the fish waste fed pots. You then should not need a biofilter.  Between the duckweed, the water hyacinth, and your plant pots, you'll have a healthier, lower maintenance, and lower cost to run pond system.  By adding flowers and herbs around it's border to clean the water, you'll add some beauty to it as well.

----------


## pone

any foto of that duckweed?thanks...

----------


## FarangRed

^just go to google, but be careful if you put in your pond it grows like mad I got some and put it a big plant pot full of water.

Not all fish will eat duck weed

----------


## FarangRed

*  
* *Don't dismiss this as a food source. Plenty of fish     need to eat plants and algae. This plant grows quickly enough to keep up with the     harvest-by-eating technique.*
*With enough light, a small culture of this     plant will cover the surface of a tank in a couple of weeks. We usually start folks off     with enough to comfortably cover a 5 gallon tank. If you are raising fish which like to     nibble on plant material (Some Rift Lake Cichlids...Goldfish) you might find that they     will eat the tailing roots of this plant until the roots are barely visible. Normally the     roots will grow back in a few days.*
*There are several kinds of duckweed here in     the hatchery but the cultures which seems to be eaten the most is a small variety which we     find to grow quickly and in an array of conditions...none of which have to be perfect. The     only significant challenge with this food source (other than is ability to out produce any     demand for it) is that when the surface of the water is covered by it, any fruit flies and Springtails     which you may be feeding to the fish are given an opportunity to crawl out of the water     tension...not a good thing.*
*Not only can this plant be a good source of     food for specialized feeders, it can be a habitat for livebearer fry and a shade cover for     light sensitive fish.*

----------


## FarangRed

I've got something breading in the pond I don't know yet what they are I just hope some of them survive before them greedy bastards get to them

----------


## Chili Pepper

Nice thread, unable to green you again for the moment.

Watch out for the locals netting those fish though, they look like the ones you see on the street bbq's.

----------


## FarangRed

Have to keep my eye on them gardeners big money to them

----------


## Rogatm

very nice you have done well, 

What sort of price are Koi Karp to buy /

----------


## ceburat

At a fish place just out side of Korat we bought koi less than 8 cms in length  for 10 baht each.  He had others for around 20 plus baht each so I figured these were culls or something less than top quality. We bought 30 and have 23 that lived. That was a year or so ago. They are now mostly 20 to 30 cms. Mixed colors and beautiful.

This is a great thread Farang Red - Thanks

----------


## FarangRed

In phuket more expensive than that

----------


## tsicar

> At a fish place just out side of Korat we bought koi less than 8 cms in length for 10 baht each. He had others for around 20 plus baht each so I figured these were culls or something less than top quality. We bought 30 and have 23 that lived. That was a year or so ago. They are now mostly 20 to 30 cms. Mixed colors and beautiful.
> 
> This is a great thread Farang Red - Thanks


price of koi depends on the quality of the fish (shape, condition and colouring/ patterns)-mostly!
i used to breed koi, and often one can get carried away, spend too much money and forget what you started setting out to do in the first place:
ie, creating a tranquil place to enjoy watching your fish thrive and enjoying the colours and behaviour over a couple of beers.
buy the fish at the price that agrees with you, and enjoy them, no matter what the "experts " say
....much like wine, i suppose... if you enjoy a particular cheap brand, then that is for you, and screw what anybody else says!

----------


## FarangRed

I know they are only fish as some people might say, I don't have any Koi bye the way but what I do have they get to know you I'm always around early about 6-30am and they are there waiting to be fed especially the Arowana's lively I can get them jumping up with some squid.

----------


## FarangRed

I buy a Turtle of some sort the other week I'll try to catch it for take a photo, I forgot to ask the guy in the fish shop what was the name of it, next time I'm passing I'll stop and ask.

It's quite big it was the only one they had so I bought it 3800 baht.

----------


## jizzybloke

> I forgot to ask the guy in the fish shop what was the name of it


Albert?

----------


## oldest swinger

My Japanese friend says that Koi are delicious

----------


## FarangRed

> Originally Posted by FarangRed
> 
> I forgot to ask the guy in the fish shop what was the name of it
> 
> 
> Albert?


Could be hey?

----------


## Loy Toy

What a lovely place to relax and enjoy your quiet moments.  :Smile: 

Well done, beautiful house and thanks for some giving me some inspiration and to create my own pond mate.  :goldcup:

----------


## Norton

> Arowana's lively I can get them jumping up with some squid.


Keep them well fed or you will notice a sudden decrease in number of fish in your pond.

----------


## FarangRed

^already bye hell they can eat I did have 3 small sharks down to one now

----------


## FarangRed

> What a lovely place to relax and enjoy your quiet moments. 
> 
> Well done, beautiful house and thanks for some giving me some inspiration and to create my own pond mate.


Thanks, that pond is in between the house, maybe you see in the photo's many times I sit there and have a beer especially in the rain

----------


## Loy Toy

^ Lovely mate and again job well done.  :Smile:

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Is it just me? Or do you think of mozzies here?

Only kiddin mate, Looks fantatic

----------


## FarangRed

no mozzies around there

----------


## ceburat

> My Japanese friend says that Koi are delicious


Koi are Carp and all Carp must be cleaned properly otherwise they have a very strong taste.

----------


## taffyapple

:cmn: please can anyone know where i can buy a pond vac,i have solved the problem with algae but i need to clean the bottom every month pond is 5mts.x3mts and 60cmts.deep and tiled.help.

----------


## FarangRed

Glad you asked me^ I've got one I'll take a photo of it, it's brilliant piece of equipment.

I didnt buy it in Thailand I got my friend to bring one from Holland, but search on google Pondovac there is a place in BKK that sells them ideal if you have a big pond.

----------


## taffyapple

:cmn: cheers fr. i will search now.

----------


## taffyapple

:cmn: been trying for over an hour cant find any suppliers for pondovac or hoselock in thailand  help.

----------


## FarangRed

it's a German company called OASA try that

----------


## FarangRed

there was a dealer around the Huay Kwang area

----------


## taffyapple

:cmn: lived in huay-kwang 3years was there 2weeks ago,i will get the wife to phone her brothers,i did try to find a supplier in germany for oarse no succes cheers.

----------


## Rogatm

nice effort mate  should be happy with that

----------


## FarangRed

PondoMatic                  Back to overview  


 Art.-Nr. 57126                                                                                                          	 					· Wet and dry vacum for pond, pool and household
· Effective sludge vacuum with powerful 1,400 watt Motor
· Automatic activation and emptying through intelligent device control
· New compact design – a 27-litre tank is all you need
· Low noise thanks to the new noise reduction unit
· With 4 suction nozzles: Grevice nozzle, algae nozzle, flat nozzle, with rubber lip, variable special sludge nozzle (2-10 mm)
· Including 4 m suction hose and 2 m discharge hose
 · Not available in the UK


This is the one I have exactly the same

----------


## FarangRed

Here you go a company in BKK maybe need your wife to translate for you

Pondovac 4



This one is in Samut Prackan area

http://www.sprinklethai.com/index.ph...e&Id=539135950

----------


## FarangRed



----------


## taffyapple

thanks red i will see if santa can deliver one{pondovac 4}.

----------


## taffyapple

:cmn: looked them up i think they are a bit steep 21,000bht=£456 same one in uk.with bradshaws £216 dont know if they can send one il keep you posted.

----------


## FarangRed

Thats why I got my mate to bring me one over

----------


## taffyapple

:cmn: thanks red i will see if i can get one shipped over.

----------

